# Skill einstufen



## HeX (5. August 2008)

Mich würde es mal Interesieren ab wann man sich welchen Skill zuschreiben sollte. Habe nach genauen Anhaltspunketn gesucht und gefragt, aber eine richtige Erklärung konnt mir keiner bieten. Habe das Problem da einige meinen ich wäre Highskilled in css, find ich aber nicht da ich genug Leute kenne die um einiges besser spielen als ich. Habe auf den meisten Publics nen KPD von etwa 3, low isses bestimmt nicht mehr, mid vielleicht aber schon high?

Also an was kann man den skill in Egoshootern, speziell CS:S festmachen?

Am Kill per Death ? Oder vieleicht wieviel Punkte man in einem Clanwar schafft? Wie oft man in 12 Runden stirbt? Wie gut man auf Aimmaps ist? Oder wie viele Headshots man verteilt bzw. wie lange man braucht um den Gegner zu killen. Zählt zum Skill auch Aufgaben zu erfüllen wie Bombe legen, Geiseln retten... Flagge holen?


----------



## split (5. August 2008)

Hängt immer davon ab, mit wem du spielst. Wenn du mit den "Doorf-Noobs" auf ner LAN alle killst bist du für die high, aber wenn du im I-Net mit irgendwwelchen Pros zockst bist du einfach nur der Dorf-Noob.
(Nich zu ernst nehmen.)
Es gibt doch sicherlich irgendwelche Ranking-Listen und damit kannst dich ja mal vergleichen.

MfG split


----------



## exa (5. August 2008)

jo kommt immer auf den bezugspunkt an...

absolut gesehen gibts einfach zu viele stufen , als das man das sagen könnte, ich mein bei millionen von spielern müsstest du dich dann mit dem besten und dem anfänger in relation setzen...

diese spanne ist einfach so groß das eine stufung in low mid und high eig gar nicht existent ist...


----------



## HeX (6. August 2008)

Ich suche aber ne Möglichkeit Leute entsprechend einzustufen und das sowenig subjektiv wie nur möglich.
Klar hängen die statistiken vom gegner und auch von der tagesform ab, aber Irgendwie muss man doch seine Leistungen kategorisieren können.

In Rankinglisten schauen finde ich relativ schwachsinnig, denn man kann nur auf Punkte spielen, steht ganz oben aber spiegelt das eigene können nicht wirklich wieder. Es gibt genug Leute die in HLXstats ganz oben stehen und nicht wirklich gut spielen, bzw. gibt es server da bin ich in spätestens 7 tagen under den top10.
Denke man kann auch keinen allgemeinen skill angeben da die Spiele meist doch sher verschieden sind. Aber es muss doch möglich sein zu sagen ich bin in css high und in ut3 mid und in cod4 low(stimmt für mich nicht^^), und das mit nachvollziehbaren, schlecht manipulierbaren Beweisen.


----------



## mpa72160 (6. August 2008)

Kann da den Vorredner nur zustimmen, so eine Einteilung ist nur subjektiv vornehmbar.

Dein KPD sagt da wenig aus, die ist ja schon verschieden gegen wen du spielst. Dann ist immernoch die Frage, spielst du im Clan oder nur im I-Net/Lans. Da sind jeweils die Anforderungen verschieden. 

Selbst bei der ESL gibt es Gatter (oder wie die Dinger heißen), da kannst du high spielen und bist doch nur midrange, weil die anderen sich total überschätzen. 

Finde diese Einteilungen sind schwer zu setzen, da zu high viel gehört und sich mid skilled zu viele schimpfen. Und Pro`s gibt es ja auch noch.


----------



## Dove (6. August 2008)

Am besten kannst du deinen Skill am Gather System von der ESL festmachen. Wenn du dort immer HIGH zockst und gut umschießt, dann biste nicht schlecht. Ansonsten EAS zocken und wenn du in die höheren Divisonen kommst biste auf jeden High


----------



## DanielX (6. August 2008)

Also ich persönlich bin auf Public's in COD4 oder CSS fast immer auf einen der ersten drei Plätzen.

Aber da ich keine WAR's zocke, weiß ich nicht ob die Leute mich abziehen würden.

Und daher hab ich auch keine Ahnung.


----------



## holzkreuz (8. August 2008)

Am besten misst du deinen "Skill" in Wars.
Mit anderen Clanmembern etc.

Denn aufm Public ists ja wohl nicht schwer unter den ersten immer zu sein wenn man ein bissl Skill hat.

Denn im War zählt Teamplay, Movement usw.
Aufm Public kann man gut sein Aim trainieren


----------



## EinFreund (9. August 2008)

Public hat garnichts zu sagen, ne KPD von 3 ist dazu noch ziemlich schlecht,
20 Kills auf 1 Death sollten drinne sein 

Wennde ohne aktiv an Ligen teilzunehmen eine ungefähre Ahnung von deinem Skill haben willst kannst du probieren ESL Gather zu spielen. Wenn du dort in mehreren high Gathern (ca 100 um die Statistik nciht zu verfälschen, jeder idiot kann ein high gather öffnen, egal wie gut er ist) abräumst, womit ich meine  kpd von mindestens 7-10  dann kannst du von dir sagen das du middleskilled bist (da  so ziemlich jeder, ob irc war oder ESL gather  den eigenen skill immer maßlos überschätzt... high haste in der EPS und nicht vorher)  

Dabei sei zu bemerken, dass der stärkste Einzelspieler ohne ein gutes Team futter ist...


----------

